# Aggiornamento Profilo non riuscito

## patrick666

Volendo aggiornare il mio sistema ho eseguito un :

```

# emerge --sync

```

Alla fine ho ottenuto come consiglio di aggiornare il portage ed eccomi qua:

```

# emerge portage

!!! Your current profile is deprecated and not supported anymore.

!!! Please upgrade to the following profile if possible:

        default/linux/x86/2008.0

To upgrade do the following steps:

# cd /etc/

# rm make.profile

# ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0 make.profile

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the <sys-apps/portage-2.1.5 package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

```

Accorgendomi del profilo deprecato mi aiuto con eselect:

```

# eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   hardened/x86/2.6

  [2]   selinux/2007.0/x86

  [3]   selinux/2007.0/x86/hardened

  [4]   default/linux/x86/2008.0

  [5]   default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop

  [6]   default/linux/x86/2008.0/developer

  [7]   default/linux/x86/2008.0/server

  [8]   hardened/linux/x86

```

Di conseguenza scelgo il numero 4 con:

```

# eselect profile set 4

```

Eseguendo di nuovo un eselect per controllare ottengo la seguente:

```

 # eselect profile list

/bin/sed: impossibile leggere //profiles/profiles.desc: No such file or directory

!!! Error: Failed to get a list of valid profiles

Killed

```

e ancora:

```

 # emerge portage

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 12, in ?

    import portage

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 7235, in ?

    init_legacy_globals()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 7182, in init_legacy_globals

    settings = config(

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 1040, in __init__

    raise portage_exception.ParseError(

portage_exception.ParseError: "Expected 1 parent and got 2: '/usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0/parent'"

```

Come posso fare ad aggiornare il portage.

Includo di seguito delle informazioni utili:

```

 # uname -a

Linux PROXY 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #3 SMP Tue Feb 27 14:28:18 GMT 2007 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine) GNU/Linux

```

----------

## devilheart

cosa ti dice 

```
ls -ld /etc/make.profile
```

?

----------

## patrick666

```

etc # ls -ld /etc/make.profile/

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 14 gen 10:06 /etc/make.profile/

```

----------

## Scen

 *patrick666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> etc # ls -ld /etc/make.profile/
> ...

 

Togli il / finale, scrivi esattamente quello che ti ha consigliato devilheart.

----------

## patrick666

Ops!!!!

Non mi ero accorto dello /.

```

etc # ls -ld /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 49 14 gen 13:15 /etc/make.profile -> ..//usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0

```

----------

## Scen

Mah, sembra come se eselect avesse scazzato qualcosa.

```

cd /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0

```

funziona correttamente o restituisce un errore?

----------

## patrick666

funziona correttamente

----------

## Scen

Prova a seguire la procedura manuale, come visualizzato nel messaggio d'avviso di Portage:

```

# cd /etc/

# rm make.profile

# ln -s ../usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/2008.0 make.profile 

```

----------

## djinnZ

Rimuovi manualmente il link simbolico.

Eselect ha qualche problema alle volte, vedi l'eterno bug alla rimozione dei driver nvidia od ati senza aver prima dato eselect opengl xorg-x11. *Quote:*   

> ..//

 mi pare un tantino strano.

----------

## Elbryan

Ci stavo pensando prima, mentre utilizzavo eselect, che solitamente faccio il symlink manualmente.. e infatti sono andato a vedermi la lista dei profili dicendomi "la prossima volta uso eselect".

Ora ho cambiato idea  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

Ho detto solo che c'è un problema generico a recuperare simlink sballati e configurazioni a metà, non che eselect non funziona... non estremizzare.

----------

## Elbryan

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Ho detto solo che c'è un problema generico a recuperare simlink sballati e configurazioni a metà, non che eselect non funziona... non estremizzare.

 

non estremizzo nulla.. ho semplicemente fatto una battuta.. bevuto solforico a cena?

----------

